# Seat Belt Button missing?!



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ok, get this one. I found this out rather quick with my nissan when I picked it up over a year ago. I laughed at first but now its kind of annoying. On seatbelts (for any car) there is a small button on the shoulder belt that holds the buckle above a certain point so that it doesn't fall all the way down to the floor everytime it is let go of. I called the local Team Nissan (worst group of unethical weasels i've ever met, for reasons other than this issue). They told me the stupid button was $5 for me to just buy and clip on. I've thought about it a little bit and was tempted to just sew on a button, but for the sake of not looking gay or becoming more of a hack does anyone know where I might be able to get the real part for a little cheaper?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when it comes to safety issues most people will run in the other direction....
I've never seen that button sold separately myself.... time to run.....


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

It's a warranty fix. Lifetime warranty on the seatbelts - I just had mine done.

Gman


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Five bucks is pretty cheap man.Buying it for that price would save you the time and effort of trying to find something cheaper.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

its more to the fact that I hate my local dealership. They are the biggest scumbags I have ever met in my life. They refused to give me my car keys back after I had them check it out for a trade in and tried to force me into buying a broken down altima. I had to demand my keys for 40 minutes. and then THEY yelled at ME for wasting their time. I called the service manager later, he refused to apologize, then called the owner and she told me that I was in the wrong and she backed her manager up fully. I reported them to the BBB and refuse to go back. I guess I'll have to find another dealership to get the part from. Thanks guys


----------

